# E-Mail Mailbox / "Send copy to" an mehrere Empfänger



## hanzfranz (13. Mai 2011)

Gibt es die Möglichkei mehrere Emfänger in eine vohandene E-Mail Box im Feld "Send copy to" einzutragen. 

Hintergrung ist folgender: Ein Kunde hat mehrere Mitarbeiter und möchte in der Urlaubszeit eines Mitarbeiters (mitarbeiter1@meinefirma.de),die Emails an mehrere Mitarbeiter (mitarbeiter2@meinefirma.de, mitarbeiter2@meinefirma.de) weiterleiten.

Unter "E-Mail Weiterleitung" kann man diese nun nicht einstellen, da die Emailadresse schon einem Postfach zugeordnet ist und im Feld "Send copy to" in der Mailbox, lässt sich nur eine Emailadresse eintragen nicht aber zwei oder drei.

Was funktioniert ist, die Mailbox abzuschalten (Häckchen bei Aktiv entfernen) und dann eine Weiterleitung anzulegen. In diesem Fall hat aber Mitarbeiter 1 keine Übersicht der eingegangenen Emails während seiner Abwesenheit.

ISPCONFIG 3.0.3


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2011)

Schau mal ins ISPConfig FAQ:

ISPConfig 3: How to send copys of incoming emails to other mailboxes « FAQforge


----------



## Germanius (13. Mai 2011)

Gibts eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit, dass das Kunden direkt bearbeiten können? Seh den Tab ja nur als Admin.
Oder ist da generell von abzuraten, weil man damit Unfug machen kann?


----------



## hanzfranz (13. Mai 2011)

Ist für die Zukunft geplant, dies zu vereinfachen? Es wäre schön ein Textfeld wie bei der E-Mail Weiterleitung zu haben.


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2011)

> Gibts eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit, dass das Kunden direkt bearbeiten können? Seh den Tab ja nur als Admin.
> Oder ist da generell von abzuraten, weil man damit Unfug machen kann?


Das kann nur der Admin, weil man mit maildrop scripten auch auf andere Postfächer zugreifen kann.


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2011)

> Ist für die Zukunft geplant, dies zu vereinfachen? Es wäre schön ein Textfeld wie bei der E-Mail Weiterleitung zu haben.


Ist nicht geplant. Das send copy Feld ist nur für eine mailadresse gedacht. Für mehrere Weiterleitungen ist die email weiterleitungsfunktion gedacht.


----------



## Rupertt (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade wieder vor dem Problem.
Ein kunde hat einen info@ mailbox und er möchte alle mails  an info@ auch an 5 andere Mitarbeiter weiterleiten.

Leider funktioniert das mit den custom rules nicht, im logifle steht:



```
main_script: error: parse failed.
sieve: info: started log at May 20 09:13:32.
main_script: line 13: error: number of redirect actions exceeds policy limit.
```
Konfiguriert hab ich die 5 redirects wie folgt:

```
redirect "user1@blalbla.de";
keep;
redirect "user2@blalbla.de";
keep;
redirect "user3@blalbla.de";
keep;
redirect "user4@blalbla.de";
keep;
redirect "user5@blalbla.de";
keep;
```


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2011)

Google, Fehlermeldung eingeben, erster Treffer:

Re: [Dovecot] sieve script


----------

